# your cheatin heart



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

In keeping with theme of vice week on talk Classical(i.e., drinking, cursing, too weird posts, etc.) we want to know how many times you cheated on your partner? This poll is completely confidential. We won't tell a soul. Mum's the word. Honest.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Sorry junior, you never came close to this guy.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Should this be in mstar's thread?


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I started dating my husband when I was 16. He was my first kiss.....so I've never been with anyone else romantically, much less while we've been together


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

It depends on what you mean by cheated...

While I was with my girlfriend, I started liking another girl once and I didn't tell her about it but me and the other girl never did anything. 

Well, but then I broke up with my girlfriend because I felt too guilty about liking this other girl.

And I spent the night with this other girl a couple times but we still didn't do anything except she awkwardly kissed my neck once, but it wasn't cheating because I was broken up at that point.

So then I realized I made a terrible mistake, but I couldn't go crawling back to my girlfriend cause that would be stupid.

But lucky for me she started talking to me again after a few months...and somehow we are back together again....

That was a close one  I'm not making that mistake again. Right now I'm happier than ever to be with my girlfriend.

I don't think any of this counts as cheating right?


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

^^^^ Nope. But, you know, if this thread said, as I initially thought it did for a moment...

....................................... *YOUR CHITIN HEART*


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

I still need the partner. But hey, I've never cheated :lol:


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

My lovers have been mostly fleeting acquaintances, and so few and far between that I doubt I would ever get the chance to cheat even if I wanted to. Maybe if I was in a very long term relationship with someone I might end up meeting someone else, but so far it's always been the other way around. That could mean many things, but I like to pretend I'm punching above my weight.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

I have a wife and two girlfriends and I am faithful to all three of them.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

After all these years, I'm still at zero.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

I don't want a partner. I want a big, big, BIG house with a LOT of excellent repute and a LOT of money.... And travel, travel, oh, travel, and science, math, etc.... But friends and family are alright, no need for spouse. 

OOOOHHHH GREEDY, GREEEEEDY ME....


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Let us say I have sort of flirted and been flirted with and leave it at that. There is something more thrilling about the possibility of something happening than its actually happening.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

clavichorder said:


> Should this be in mstar's thread?


W-which one? I assume the Secrets, Anyone? thread, but you know, I don't know what you're saying here....


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

mstar said:


> I don't want a partner. I want a big, big, BIG house with a LOT of excellent repute and a LOT of money.... And travel, travel, oh, travel, and science, math, etc.... But friends and family are alright, no need for spouse.
> 
> OOOOHHHH GREEDY, GREEEEEDY ME....


I do not understand. Have you or have you not cheated on your boyfriend? (this is a question, but it could be construed as a proposition)


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Pyotr said:


> I do not understand. Have you or have you not cheated on your boyfriend? (this is a question, but it could be construed as a proposition)


I don't have a boyfriend, nor do I want one. I have never had one. Personally, I feel that life has certain (hopefully excellent) things in store for me which will require much of my energy and attentions, and what I mentioned above could be a result, though certainly *not* my actual goal.

WHAT! A PROPOSITION? I missed that one before.... Sheesh, Pyotr! Proposition nothing!  :lol: ut:


----------

